
Unnamed SFU – Open Source One-to-many videoconferencing for teaching/conferences - Sean-Der
https://www.irif.fr/~jch/software/sfu/
======
phoe-krk
Not open source. Please edit the submission title. From the source code:

    
    
        // This is not open source software.  Copy it, and I'll break into your
        // house and tell your three year-old that Santa doesn't exist.

~~~
Sean-Der
The library that does all the heavy lifting is Open Source
[https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc)

there are also other SFUs using Pion

* [https://github.com/pion/ion](https://github.com/pion/ion)

* [https://github.com/peer-calls/peer-calls](https://github.com/peer-calls/peer-calls)

* [https://github.com/fox-one/mornin.fm](https://github.com/fox-one/mornin.fm)

You can also see a bunch of other projects [https://github.com/pion/awesome-
pion](https://github.com/pion/awesome-pion)

Sorry I am not the author of the linked software. I made a mistake, I thought
it was Free Software from my conversations with the author I missed that
notice :(

------
throwaway919379
How does it compare with Janus? Janus seems well tested and it's available in
Linux distributions.

~~~
q3k
It's not written in C!

(it's Go)

Also, it doesn't seem to be open source. From sfu.go:

    
    
        // Copyright (c) 2020 by Juliusz Chroboczek.
        
        // This is not open source software.  Copy it, and I'll break into your
        // house and tell your three year-old that Santa doesn't exist.

~~~
throwaway919379
2 reasons to use Janus then :)

------
miguelmichelson
Very interesting project. if you are looking for a 1:1 solution for video
calls that you can embed on websites (to give support or to assist sales),
take a look at
[https://github.com/chaskiq/chaskiq](https://github.com/chaskiq/chaskiq) , it
also has similar features found at Intercom or Drift

~~~
agustif
Wow thanks this is gold and somehow I didn't knew about it yet!

~~~
miguelmichelson
Thanks agustif! Chaskiq is made with a lots of love, so yeah, I think it's
pretty gold :D

------
artursvonda
Anyone knows of a good hosted solution for one-to-many video streaming?
Something with a good SDK to build own UI around and decent price.

~~~
f00_
if you just want the sdk, twillio.

Otherwise Jitsi Meet or BigBlueButton

------
Sean-Der
Hey HN!

Excited to share Unnamed SFU, it's creator just sent out an email asking
people to try it out. It is designed for one to many communication
(conferencing/webinars)! It does one thing and does it REALLY well. The
minimalism helps concentration/lowers barrier of entry a lot. Now that WebRTC
is getting easier to build things with, I hope to see a lot more special
purpose software like this. It is nice having heavyweight video solutions, but
attacking the problem from different angles I think is going to bring a lot of
innovation as well :)

\-----

Dear colleagues,

A friend of mine just did a three-hour first-year lecture over my unnamed SFU
with 12 students. The students didn't switch on their camera (except during
the break), the lecturer was streaming three flows: audio, video, and lecture
slides.

The total amount of network traffic oscillated between 4Mbps and 10Mbps
(380kps to 800kbps for each receiver), which indicates that the congestion
control algorithm is working as designed. The CPU load oscillated between 10%
and 20% (of a $5/month VPS), which is more than in previous tests, I suspect
that the CPU accounting of the VPS I'm renting is not accurate.

Neither the lecturer nor the students (first years, non-STEM) had any problems
with the software. One student reported problems with the video, which went
away after a while. The students initially complained about the primitive UI
(« au début, ça fait un peu peur »), then got used to it (« mais après, ça va
»).

I think the software is ready for a test at larger scale, say, a seminar with
a hundred listeners or so. If anyone is organising a seminar and is willing to
take the risk, please let me know. (You are welcome to forward this mail.)
[https://www.irif.fr/~jch/software/sfu/](https://www.irif.fr/~jch/software/sfu/)

Best,

\-- Juliusz

\-----

It uses a library I work on Pion WebRTC
([https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc)) the Go
implementation of WebRTC. If you aren't familiar with WebRTC, now is a great
time to learn it! It was designed for conferencing, but everyone realized it
can do a lot of amazing things! It is used for things like WebTorrent, Tor,
Mixer.com etc...

A good jumping off point to see what can be built is github.com/pion/awesome-
pion or a talk I gave recently that is targeted at people who have never done
anything with WebRTC before!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdgoOrJH8ok&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdgoOrJH8ok&feature=youtu.be&t=989)

~~~
kop316
Hello,

So I am confused, you are asking us to clone the git repository, but the
closest thing to a license I see is:

// Copyright (c) 2020 by Juliusz Chroboczek.

// This is not open source software. Copy it, and I'll break into your

// house and tell your three year-old that Santa doesn't exist.

This copyright notice means I am not touching it. I would recommend editing
your license so I can understand the terms come with using it.

~~~
Sean-Der
The library that does all the heavy lifting is Open Source
[https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc)

there are also other SFUs using Pion

* [https://github.com/pion/ion](https://github.com/pion/ion)

* [https://github.com/peer-calls/peer-calls](https://github.com/peer-calls/peer-calls)

* [https://github.com/fox-one/mornin.fm](https://github.com/fox-one/mornin.fm)

You can also see a bunch of other projects [https://github.com/pion/awesome-
pion](https://github.com/pion/awesome-pion)

Sorry I am not the author of the linked software. I made a mistake, I thought
it was Free Software from my conversations with the author I missed that
notice :(

~~~
kop316
Hello,

Sorry, got mixed up, it looked like you were the author.

